# H: Part-built Stormraven W: £ - UK only



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Part-built Stormraven - all the other bits still on the sprue. High build quality so far; all the moving parts move, flash and mould lines cleaned off, edges fit flush together etc. £25 plus shipping. I'll accept bank transfer, Paypal, even cash if you're wanting to pick it up in person (I'm near Lincoln, in Lincolnshire).


----------



## Beastwoe (May 20, 2010)

Hey dude, this still for sale?


----------

